# Son Of The Natural



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Ryan Couture has signed with Strikeforce. (I just saw this on my Strikeforce feed on FB).

Thoughts?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Say huh?
No way
Never gonna happen
Could it?


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

> StrikeforceRyan Couture, son of MMA legend @Randy_Couture, has signed with Strikeforce & will make his professional MMA debut Aug. 13 on the Challengers card in Phoenix. Couture's opponent will be Lucas Stark, who will also be making his pro debut


^^^^^^^^


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Well I guess in a way this is good because we know he isnt getting any special treatment from the UFC








The long-anticipated professional debut of Ryan Couture (0-0 MMA, 0-0 SF) is now official.

Following a successful amateur career, Couture will cash his first paycheck following an Aug. 13 bout against Rage in the Cage veteran Lucas Stark (2-4 MMA, 0-0 SF) at Strikeforce Challengers 10.

Couture, of course, is the son of UFC Hall of Famer Randy Couture and trains with his father's Xtreme Couture camp in Las Vegas.

Strikeforce Challengers 10 takes place Aug. 13 at the Dodge Theatre in Phoenix, Ariz., and airs on Showtime. A 182-pound catchweight bout between veteran Joe Riggs and Louis Taylor headlines the event. 

Strikeforce CEO Scott Coker first announced the fight on Tuesday while a guest on "Calling All Sports with Roc and Manuch" on the Arizona-based KDUS-AM 1060.

MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) has since confirmed the matchup with Strikeforce Director of Communications Mike Afromowitz, who said the bout was the first of a multi-fight deal with Couture. Terms of the contract were not disclosed.

A lightweight, Couture makes his pro debut at 27 years old. While his father has long been a mainstay in the MMA world, the younger Couture didn't know from day one that he would follow in his father's footsteps.

"I was 200 pounds and lazy and working at a bank," Couture told MMAjunkie.com in 2009. "I was thinking, 'What's my future?' ... I didn't have any idea this would happen." 

Nevertheless, Couture has embraced the family business and has rattled off five wins via submission since making his amateur debut. 
http://mmajunkie.com/news/20094/rya...-at-strikeforce-challengers-10-in-arizona.mma

Agh sorry about the double post SWP


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am very interested to see how he does and what kind of fighter he is going to be. I will be watching. :thumbsup:... In a totally not weird way... :confused05:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am very interested to see how he does and what kind of fighter he is going to be. I will be watching. :thumbsup:... In a totally not weird way... :confused05:


 
Lets get Shamrocks kid over there and we can start a whole new set of legacy's.....:thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Anyone know much about his amatuer career? Does he train with Randy? And if so for how long has he trained?

Curious about him now


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

It doesnt say about his amatuer record but he does train with Randy


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm interested. Is Ryan the first notable second-gen MMA fighter?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

TLC said:


> I'm interested. Is Ryan the first notable second-gen MMA fighter?


 
I believe he is, but I dont know about notable yet, I believe Shamrocks son has lost....:thumbsup:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

In junior league wrestling, sometimes an over protective parent will attack the kid working their own child in the middle of the match. It'd be funny if Randy did that :thumb02:

"Get off my adult child!"


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

VolcomX311 said:


> In junior league wrestling, sometimes an over protective parent will attack the kid working their own child in the middle of the match. It'd be funny if Randy did that :thumb02:
> 
> "Get off my adult child!"


People really do that? LMAO!! I'm sure Randy has trained his son so that he wouldn't need to, although it would be funnier than shit if Randy was doing all those Liddell-esque "OH NO HE DI'INT/WHOOOAAA" faces, ringside.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

VolcomX311 said:


> In junior league wrestling, sometimes an over protective parent will attack the kid working their own child in the middle of the match. It'd be funny if Randy did that :thumb02:
> 
> "Get off my adult child!"


LOOOL

Videos? :thumb02:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> People really do that? LMAO!! I'm sure Randy has trained his son so that he wouldn't need to, although it would be funnier than shit if Randy was doing all those Liddell-esque "OH NO HE DI'INT/WHOOOAAA" faces, ringside.


kid gets TOSSED


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Holy shit! And I thought soccer moms were thugs.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Holy shit! And I thought soccer moms were thugs.


I want to see Randy interrupt with a flying armbar. I'd buy a Randy poster after that.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

He's handsome. I like him.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with that.
The fact is, SF is weaker and thinner than the UFC.
It's a good organisation for him to fight. And if he gets some good wins on his record...who knows. Maybe he ends up in the UFC.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Definitely watching, hope he does well. It's a good thing he signed with Strikeforce and not the UFC.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am really interested to see how he will fight style-wise. I am wondering if training with Randy will make him fight out of the clinch and working takedowns a lot or if he is a completely different kind of fighter. :dunno:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am really interested to see how he will fight style-wise. I am wondering if training with Randy will make him fight out of the clinch and working takedowns a lot or if he is a completely different kind of fighter. :dunno:


 
^^^THIS^^^
I think the event will be worth watching just for that


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Am I the only one who dont care for this news at all, oh well as long as it does not make the Houston card on the 21st I guess i don't care because that card is just sweet and dont need this kinda sh1t ruining it.

Maybe I dont care because I dont like Couture the free title shots that guy was handed at the UFC makes me sick he was such a fraud, how anyone can label that organisation so high when that guy could take the title in 2 divisions is a joke, , well guess it could be fun to watch his son get fcuked up hopefully you never know.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

"Am I the only one who dont care for this news at all, oh well as long as it does not make the Houston card on the 21st I guess i don't care because that card is just sweet and dont need this kinda sh1t ruining it.

Maybe I dont care because I dont like Couture the free title shots that guy was handed at the UFC makes me sick he was such a fraud, how anyone can label that organisation so high when that guy could take the title in 2 divisions is a joke, , well guess it could be fun to watch his son get fcuked up hopefully you never know."





So0o0o0o0o0o how about you tell us how you really feel????? Or how about no


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

His nickname should be "Naturaly made"...


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

AmdM said:


> His nickname should be "Naturaly made"...


 
^^^THIS^^^ lol


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I was about to give a long thoughtful response to the stupidest post I've ever seen. The I saw the rough house sig and realized it's a waste of time. Can't fix stupid.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I was about to give a long thoughtful response to the stupidest post I've ever seen. The I saw the rough house sig and realized it's a waste of time. Can't fix stupid.


 
^^^THIS^^^


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok back on topic please. Killershark, if you don't care about this news, then do not post in the thread. This isn't about Randy Couture, it is his son's debut.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Ok back on topic please. Killershark, if you don't care about this news, then do not post in the thread. This isn't about Randy Couture, it is his son's debut.


Well does seem that Ryan Couture does have a interested following based on name recognition alone, the guy have 0 fights so nothing else could possibility spark any interest in him what so ever. But I gess having the name Couture must mean that fans will follow you and thin kyou are a great fighter no matter how sh1tty a fighter you are.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The point is that some people here as seen in this thread are interested to see how he will do. That is why the thread was made and people have responded. Please refrain from disrupting the thread. If you don't find the point of this conversation or care about it, I kindly ask that you move along.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Well does seem that Ryan Couture does have a interested following based on name recognition alone, the guy have 0 fights so nothing else could possibility spark any interest in him what so ever. But I gess having the name Couture must mean that fans will follow you and thin kyou are a great fighter no matter how sh1tty a fighter you are.


 

You obviously havnt read all of the post on here......nobody has said "wow lil couture is the best thing wearing 4 oz gloves" I think a comment was made about Shamrocks son.....its about 2nd generation fighters ...:..take the bashing outside please.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Hmm going pro with 27.. but compared to randy he is a baby.. good luck to him..


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Having a famous person's last name in a sport is a double edged sword. Pro, you may or may not receive some instant notoriety and you may or may not get initial, special treatment from an organization. Con, people who knew your surname's predecessor, may have a certain standard of expectation and instead of judging you by your isolated performance, you're judged in comparison to a preconceived standard, associated with that surname and the name Couture comes with a hell of a legacy.

He may become acknowledged as a good fighter, or a likely potential, he may be acknowledged as, pretty good fighter, but no Randy.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Eee what i ment with that baby comment is.. he is a late starter .. nothing else..

Of course it has good and bad sides to be named Couture.. But that is his own problem/blessing..


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Eee what i ment with that baby comment is.. he is a late starter .. nothing else..
> 
> Of course it has good and bad sides to be named Couture.. But that is his own problem/blessing..


My post wasn't geared at you :thumbsup:. I started writing it before you even posted. I didn't see your post until after I posted.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

It'd be great if Ryan does well and makes it to the UFC, I'd love to see him and his dad fighting at the same time.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

VolcomX311 said:


> My post wasn't geared at you :thumbsup:. I started writing it before you even posted. I didn't see your post until after I posted.


My bad then.. but i was just making sure i was not misunderstood.. well i tried if nothing else..


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

Well if he was 20 something and "lazy working in a bank" then I highly doubt 4 years of training would allow one to be TV ready. Most people train their whole lives before a TV shot with having participated in 100s on competitions in their respective sport....He is just Randy's son to me....but we will see and I wish him the best.


----------



## onthebrink2 (Oct 4, 2006)

In Randy's book he says that his son's fighting style is not like his own. I believe it is more jiu jitsu oriented.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

It'll be interesting to see how different he will be than Randy. Good thing he's taking it slow at SF. I wouldn't want to see him get screwed by fighting better competition than he's ready for based on his family name.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah he'll probably start off in ShoMMA then continue from there!:thumbsup:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I was impressed. Can't wait to see him tested a little more.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

That was pretty impressive! Can't wait to see him fight a couple more times.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh buddy that triangle was ******* SLICK


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

His opponent was 2-4 before this one. The triangle was impressive though.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

That was a damn nice triangle. Very impressive for a debut.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Ryan Couture vs Ivan Emelianenko UFC 156


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

I just wonder how long he has been training? ALso, you know he has been training with some of the besat since a young age.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I remember seeing him pull off an even more impressive triangle in one of his amateur matches, which was shown on Inside MMA.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well either way it's interesting to see how he does!:thumbsup:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I dont think he will go anywhere, he is literately living on his dad's reputation, that fight he was in the other night was worthy of nothing, was an insult really to SF to have that on there cards and broadcast it on TV.

Seriously have you ever seen such an obvious feeing before ever in your lifes, his opponent was like what, an amateur career of 2 wins 4 losses, ffs the guy did not even have a strength and conditioning program to max him up to 155lb, that could well of been the guys one and only professional fight, its like SF searched hard to find an opponent Ryan Couture was garunteed to beat, a none professional who was far from ready turning professional with no strength and conditioning program weighting in at 153 what the sh1t is that bet he did not even cut, only 20 years old, it just had fish food written all over it.

That event was a waste of space and that fight was an insult to the card, ok you kind of get what you expect from the women tournament, they should of thown Ryan Couture into the womens tourney because I bet there are Women who could beat him, Cyborg vs Ryan Couture I know who I would bet on, Ryan Couture truly belongs in some MMA division for sallies.

Shame on you SF for giving this guy a contract if you going to feed him that kind of opponent, that fight was not even worthy of an un-aired prelim.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Are you mad at your daddy?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

i hope he does well 




VolcomX311 said:


> kid gets TOSSED


this is why ill not carry a gun to any of my sons sporting events. not that ill do anything to any of his opponents, but if another dad did this to my kid id shoot him til he was on the ground and shoot him in the head until im shooting wet ground or im out of bullets. 

i guess you could say im overprotective.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd probably see red as well if someone messed with my kid!:bye02:


----------

